# Z71 vs Regular 4x4 Suburban



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking at getting an '05 or so 4x4 Suburban to tow the boat and haul the kids around in. Is there any difference in a regular 4x4 with a tow package and the Z71 package? I'm looking to get whatever will tow the best, I don't really care about looks, etc.... Any other suggestions on SUV's that tow well would be greatly appreciated. Boat is somewhere between 5k and 6k. I sure wish they made a 2500 Suburban with a Duramax, that would be perfect. Maybe one day. Thanks.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

rockyraider said:


> I sure wish they made a 2500 Suburban with a Duramax, that would be perfect. Thanks.


They do it's called a excursion J/K, I think the 4x4 is your best bet .

Matt


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*NHT Vortec Max/Max Towing Option*

:idea:

Z-71 is only a suspension option anymore. It rides rougher than the normal 4X4 due to stiffer shocks etc.

Suspension Package, Z71 Off-Road: specially tuned springs and monotube shocks,
high-capacity air cleaner, Skid Plate Package with aluminum front underbody shield,
automatic locking rear differential, 18-inch aluminum wheels with on-/off-road
blackwall tires, recovery hooks, tubular assist steps, specially designed front fascia​with chrome grille insert, Z71-specific gauge cluster and more
 
Look at the 1500 or 2500 Suburban with the 6.0L engine.. & the NHT Max Towing Option. does real well & easy to mod. whole lot cheaper than operating a diesel....

I have a 07 Sierra 1500 Crew Cab with the VortecMax 6.0l, rated at 10,000 lbs. towing capacity.. Z-71, 4X4.. avg MPG is 16.3 combined.. Went to LA couple of weeks ago & averaged 19.1 MPG with the A/C off....

Great Truck..

Supergas


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Shocks is the main thing: Z-71's had bilstein gas shocks; having had both versions, I really kinda disagree with the rougher ride part: it's different, but not really rougher. just "tighter": it's a pretty good setup for occasional offroad use... The Z-71 also had some cosmetic stuff: a different roof rack, and tubular steps instead of the molded ones: the molded ones keep mud out better....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

One of my friends has had a Z71 suburban for towin. I think it's an 01-03? Anyway, he has used it to tow a 34' Wellcraft Scarab Sport from Houston to Freeport on a regular basis. It didn't go very fast, but it allways got there without a hiccup!


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

Rockyraider-- if you don't need the stiffer suspension and skid plates of the Z71 about the only other difference in it and the 4x4 is the positrac or locking (semi-locking?) differential. I believe its included in the Z71 package but not necessarily in the 4x4. Look for the G80 code on the sticker of the glovebox door- if its there you've got the positrac. That will really help on boat ramps and wet streets IMHO. Does the 4x4 you're interested in have traction control by any chance?


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

OK y'all beat me to it while i pecked away. I agree with the suspension comments. In my previous truck (Z71) I had to replace door bushings about every 3 years due to the beating.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

What year did they start using the 6.0's in the Suburbans? Most of the '05s and such I have seen have the 5.3 I believe. A few questions, do you really need a locking differential if you have four wheel drive (sorry, I'm not all that familiar with all of this)? I'm not planning on doing any offroading so I would assume that the regular 4x4 suspension would be just fine? I really like the Excursion but its tough to find a low mileage truck and I just haven't convinced myself that a diesel would be the best fit as my wife's around town driver and my occasional tow vehicle. If we had a long commute or traveled a bunch I would definately get the diesel over the gasser any day. The 4x4 Suburban just seems like the best compromise. I have noticed that its pretty tough to find used, low mileage 4x4 Suburbans right now. Every salesman I have spoken with says that people just aren't trading them in, I guess its the economy.



Supergas said:


> :idea:
> 
> Z-71 is only a suspension option anymore. It rides rougher than the normal 4X4 due to stiffer shocks etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

Rocky- as it was explained to me with Chevy's 4x4 engaged both front wheels get power but in the rear with an open (non-locking differential) the wheel with the least traction gets the power- just like a regular street car or truck. With the G80 rear end all 4 wheels are powered up to , I believe, 10 or 15 mph when the rear unlocks..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Without a rear locker or at least a limited slip the power will go to the wheel with less traction. With the posi you will have better traction a the rear. The same rules apply tp the front axle, although it is unusual to get a front locker because at higher speeds you can have control problems if the locker kicks in. 

Here's an article.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

If I were you I would stay away from anything that had the 6.0L in it. Find a good 4x4, don't worry about the Z71 vs. Regular. The 5.3 is just a shade under 300 HP, plenty motor for that boat. I have towed loads up to 12K with my 5.3 (for very short distances) and it did just fine. 

Remember, unless you're going to be racing somebody, that 6.0 will just drink more gas for no more reason. I always say, it's not how fast it pulls from 0-60, it's how good it handles 60-0. 

I also disagree on how the Z71 rides. It rides tight, not rough. I like how mine rides, no door bushings necessary after 6 years of ownership.


----------

